# Finished kitting out my La Pavoni Europiccola!



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

The last bit arrived in the post this week so it seemed like a good time to put this up here.

I bought a used Europiccola millennium from @coffeechap in November, it was in great condition. Really a whim as I was pretty curious about how it would compare to my pump machine. It's been great so far and I've finished kitting it out to make it a bit more flash looking...

The coffees are shorter and more ristretto like than I'm used to, I've quite liked the difference really in terms of being more punchy and syrupy. Once I got the new steam tip on it was pretty good and more powerful than I expected in terms of frothing. Brew pressure gauge and temp strip made a massive difference in terms of repeatability, really impressed at the results people get without using them though.

Upgraded bits:

- Coffee sensor boiler and brew pressure kit, plus temp strip

- Stainless bottomless portafilter with IMS basket

- Metal drip tray

- Single hole steam top

- Spalted tamarind handles


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Wood handles look mint.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Holy Pavoni!
Nice piece that, enjoy making syrup now  and with a little bit of care and regular maintenance it'll last you a lifetime


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Hasi said:


> with a little bit of care and regular maintenance it'll last you a lifetime


 Well that is how I am currently justifying it to myself ? Hopefully it will still be like the Old Gaggia Classics in terms of spares availability, even with the buy out by that bigger company...


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

This looks awesome, nicely done! I'm just getting used to using my pavoni and have got some really pleasing results but would really like to do the brew pressure mod!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Those handles are stunning, i love the look of these machines


----------



## Surfingobo (Apr 18, 2020)

Love the look of that


----------



## Mikewass1 (Feb 21, 2020)

Nice wood finish! Looks awesome


----------



## GlenW (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice! How does the pressure you're pulling compare with what you thought you were pulling before you could measure it?


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@GlenW - Being a lot braver actually!

Going a higher than I was previously, feedback is very handy in terms of helping maintain a consistent pressure before the drop off. Shot quality has been a consistently better since I got them.


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

Beautiful.

Great choice of peanut butter as well. 😆👍


----------



## Kite (Apr 28, 2020)

Wonderful!


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Looks stunning, you treat the wood?


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Joe shorrock - Thanks, no need to so far. Bought them off Etsy a while back and they have a matt finish lacquer on them which is holding up pretty well.

Admittedly using the bottomless portafilter with the wooden handle each time though as I found the extra mass in the spouted really helps drop the group temp if you rinse in cold water between shots.


----------

